
Getting Started with Dart and React - leerob
https://www.leejamesrobinson.com/blog/getting-started-with-dart-and-react/
======
dartisan
I'm obviously a little biased (see the name) but I believe Dart is an
excellent language to work with. Personally I prefer Angular, but I enjoyed
this post. Nice work.

